# Your fav SciFi movie?



## Zseliq (Dec 5, 2008)

I loved Blade Runner, its one of my favorite movies. The book was better, tho.
I am a big Firefly fan so when Serenity came to theaters I nearly died(of joy).
Starwars is anoter one I like tho 1,2,3 are not as good as the OT.

What are some other SciFi movies you would recomend?


----------



## Laze (Dec 5, 2008)

For me, it's a toss up between _2001: A Space Odyssey_, _John Carpenter's The Thing _and something stupid like... I dunno... _Event Horizon_.

Too many to choose from T_T

... And _Dune_.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 5, 2008)

TEH MATRIX

all 3 of them :3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 5, 2008)

Hmm, really good question.  Star Wars is my favorite.
As for recommendations, *Jumper* is pretty good.  So is *Transformers*, the "recent" live-action one.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 5, 2008)

The Matrix (First one)

Great philosophy behind that movie, great plot, great story, awesome fights, pure entertainment. <3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 5, 2008)

1. Terminator 2
2. Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
3. Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home


----------



## the_ZJ (Dec 5, 2008)

Hmm...If you would ask me for a TV show, I'd know what to answer, but Film... This is kinda hard.
But I guess it is everything based on the Riddick Chronicles...Awesome effects, interesting, not-telling-too-much story (like in Star Trek where everything is just far-fetched because everything has already happened and so on...), and, fuck it, Vin Diesel.
Though he sucked in that last film he participated, Babylon A.D. or so...


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Aliens

it still holds its own against modern films


----------



## Dayken (Dec 5, 2008)

Terminator 2, by far.


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Dec 5, 2008)

Aliens, starwars (all), terminator 2, serenity (shame they killed wash), transformers (both and looking forward to the second live action one being filmed now) and the matrix trilogy.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 5, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> *Jumper* is pretty good.



Hm, I BEG to differ.

----
The Day the Earth Stood Still (original)
Invasion of the Body Snatchers (original)
Star Wars (original 4-6)
Serenity
Transformers
and I,Robot I all liked.
and hope you will too.


----------



## Tabr (Dec 8, 2008)

Blade Runner, Silent Running, Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan, 2001, The Day the Earth Stood Still, Forbidden Planet, Dune, the original Star Wars and Alien/Aliens are all worth watching really.

I am too fond of scifi in general to ever choose one x3


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

its hard to answer this one...the only movies i remember are the 2 Final Fantasy movies (Spirit whitin...did like it ...and Advent children...liked it since i played the game XD...but thats another story XD)... next its matri (only watched the first one T_t) , star wars (watched them all XD)...and others that i cant remember =P...


----------



## Wreth (Dec 8, 2008)

Star wars is more fantasy than sci-fi. The actual story could be set in a fantasy medieval times.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 8, 2008)

1. The Fifth Element
2. Star Wars (any of 'em really)
3. Matrix Reloaded


----------



## Tryp (Dec 22, 2008)

2001: A Space Odyssey by far.  Stanley Kubrick was a master of film.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 22, 2008)

Currently Pitch Black, tied with Starship Troopers.  I'm really setting high hopes for the "Hyperion" movie that's slated to come out eventually.


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 22, 2008)

Terminator 2, with Blade Runner at a close second.


----------



## nachoboy (Dec 23, 2008)

the original three Star Wars movies are all great. episodes 1-3 all sucked, if you ask me, though.

and the first Matrix movie is completely amazing, but i was totally let down by the second and third ones.

and of course Close Encounters of the Third Kind is a winner. the Dreyfuss is one of my heroes.

and i've never seen all of Blade Runner, but i recently bought a VHS of the director's cut at a local thrift store for a dollar. i'm pumped about it.

also, who doesn't love a good SciFi Channel Original Picture? those things are completely awful in all the right ways. i was lucky enough to find a DVD of Anonymous Rex for only a few bucks a couple days ago.


----------



## Laze (Dec 23, 2008)

_Fire In The Sky_

It's about the infamous Travis Walton alien abduction.

I hate to be crude, but this film genuinely fucked me up as a kid. The whole scene on the alien spaceship broke my tiny little mind. It's horrible, I highly recommend it.

Still gives me the shivers today.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 23, 2008)

CUBE SERIES


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 23, 2008)

1. 2001: A Space Odyssey (By FAR one of Kubrick's best)
2. Alien
3. The Matrix


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Dec 23, 2008)

(in no particular order)

Spaceballs
Galaxy Quest
Jurassic Park
Iron Man
WALL-E


----------

